# Glock 17 MOS



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone have the Glock 17 MOS? If so, what red dot sight are you using and how do you rate the MOS setup? What kind of results are you getting at the range?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't own the Glock 17 MOS, but I rented one with the RMR attached. This was all part of evaluating red dot sights on pistols. I decided on the Sig 320 full size with the Romeo1, and recently bought a Sig 320 RX compact for carry.

My experience with the Glock was very good. It takes some practice to pick up the dot quickly, but for bullseye shooting I predict you will notice a significant difference in accuracy. And with practice, faster target acquisition. Both the Glock and the RMR are excellent products in my opinion. I decided on the Sig primarily because of the price (the Sig was several hundred dollars less) but I also preferred the Sig trigger, particularly when upgrading to the Bruce Gray PELT trigger.

It takes some dry fire practice to make the transition, but Glock 17 or Sig 320, it's well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for your response! That's very helpful information since I haven't been able to look at either the Glock or Sig and there are no rental places close. I too have considered the Sig 320 RX Compact and am surprised it is several hundred dollars less. The Sig 320 RX seems to be hard to find right now. I'm convinced I will go with one of these. Thanks again!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the 17 MOS and I LIKE it! It is accurate and I like the trigger. I carry it in a paddle. I don't like Sigs DA long creepy trigger. jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

